# Bloated tadpole?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Before I get berated for not searching, I did, but nothing entirely helpful came up.

Ive had a couple of my tads get swollen bellies as if filled with liquid (not air, but Ive had that too, all those died  ) and cease feeding. I separated the 1st one in its own cup. I absently mindedly placed its cup on an aquarium light. A few days later the bloating went away and its eating happily as if nothing happened. 

Another tadpole got bloated and as the 1st, I put it in its own cup. Since the warmth may have helped the 1st tad swell down, I figured try it out on this one. Well lo and behold the swelling is going down but it hasnt resumed eating yet so we'll see in a few more days.

Anyones thoughts?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I am no expert.....but it sounds like you need higher temps for your tads.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Whenever I have had this happen I have changed the water and not fed the tad until it went away. I have never lost one this way.

Chris


----------

